# To View or not To View



## trinitychapelnyc (Jul 18, 2008)

Dear Brethren,

Let's discuss a topic which is central at our covenant home, and that is "To View or not To View: How to view movies from a biblical perspective." How about some rules for the discussion?

Rule #1 Scripture references plse
Rule #2 Plenty of qoutes from our faithfull spiritual fathers the Puritans
Rule #3 Keep it simple yet profound 

Who would like to begin?

Here is my propostion.

Christians should not view movies that ...let the discussion begin.

Why or why not? Just a reminder: our children will want to know why we believe what we believe and why we believe what we believe? In addition, as they grow up they are developing their view of the world. We have been given the responsibility to train them up in the way (G-d's way, G-d's law, G-d's word, G-d's view of reality) they should go... As they view films their minds, will and emotions are being constructed by their eye and ear gate. 

Trinity Chapel NYC
Church Planter
Peter


----------



## Davidius (Jul 18, 2008)

trinitychapelnyc said:


> Dear Brethren,
> 
> Let's discuss a topic which is central at our covenant home, and that is "To View or not To View: How to view movies from a biblical perspective." How about some rules for the discussion?
> 
> ...



Why are you writing God like that?


----------



## Kevin (Jul 19, 2008)

Peter, are you in a cult? 

The way you style the name of God sounds very much like some of the cults. I pray that you are simply adopting this style out of...ignorance (?)


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 19, 2008)

It's a common practice among Messianic Jews as well.


----------

